# Meinung zu dieser Konfiguration?



## Bitsywomanizer (5. Juni 2020)

Moin, 

ich möchte mir auf Basis der aktuellen Ryzen CPU ein neues System zusammenbauen. Der Stil soll weiß gehalten sein.

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700x
MB: ASUS Prime X570-PRO (besitzt weiße Akzente)
GPU:Gigabyte RTX 2070 Super Gaming OC 3X White
RAM: 2x 16GB Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO weiß DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit (2 Dual Kits weil günstiger als selbiges Quad Kit)
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic weiss
Aio:ROG Strix LC 360 RGB White Edition Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 360mm (Grund für die Entscheidung war zu aller erst, dass der Radiator und die Lüfter weiß sind und zudem noch, dass die Aio mit Aura Sync Kompatibel ist)
NT: ASUS ROG Strix 750G 80 PLUS Gold Netzteil, modular - 750 Watt ( Grund für die Entscheidung war, dass das NT 2x 4+4 PIN für die CPU bringt, da auf dem MB ein Anschluss für 8+4 PIN vorhanden ist)
Speicher: 2x 1TB Crucial MX500 + 4000GB HDD (Speicher bereits Vorhanden)

Ich habe mich für diese Konfiguration entschieden, da Sie meine Leistungsansprüche deckt und auch meine Optischen wünsche erfüllt. Das einzige wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob das Mainboard eine ausreichend gute Spannungsversorgung für die CPU hat, da ich diese ans Maximum ( 4.2-4.3 ghz) übertakten und dauerhaft betreiben möchte. 

Falls ihr zudem noch verbesserungsvorschläge habt die den weißen Stil des PC´s unterstützen könnt ihr mir die gerne zukommen lassen.

LG und Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Lordac (5. Juni 2020)

Servus und Willkommen im Forum!

Es ist für uns schwer die Konfiguration zu bewerten, ohne das auch wir deine Leistungsansprüche kennen, abgesehen davon das möglichst viel weiß sein soll !

Am besten nutzt du den oben in diesem Unterforum angehefteten Fragebogen.

Lies dir bitte die Anmerkungen zu den Fragen durch, kopiere die Fragen, füge sie mit Hilfe des "Bearbeiten"-Knopfes in deinen Startbeitrag ein, und beantworte sie so gutes geht!

Danke, Lordac


----------



## Bitsywomanizer (5. Juni 2020)

Primär geht es mir nur um die Spannungswandler des MB. Die Leistung, die die Komponenten bieten stimm mit dem überein, was meine Anforderungengen sind. An den Leistungskomponenten soll nichts geändert werden, es sei denn es entspricht optisch mehr dem was ich mir wünsche.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2020)

Die Spannungswandler bei Asus sind in der Regel gut. Bei dem Preis erwarte ich, dass du keine Probleme haben wirst.
Spar dir aber Overcklocking. Lohnt bei AMD schlicht nicht. Nimm ansonsten gleich den 3900X.


----------



## Optiki (5. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Spannungswandler bei Asus sind in der Regel gut. Bei dem Preis erwarte ich, dass du keine Probleme haben wirst.
> Spar dir aber Overcklocking. Lohnt bei AMD schlicht nicht. Nimm ansonsten gleich den 3900X.



Und das Netzteil findest du gut? Gibt es für den Preis keine sinnvollere Alternative? 

@Treadersteller  Wozu willst du die Ryzen CPU übertakten? Was willst du mit dem PC machen? Es lohnt sich fast nie einen 3000er Ryzen  zu übertakten. Es lohnt sich viel mehr ordentlichen Ram zu kaufen und den zu optimieren. Du willst einen Haufen Geld für die Optik ausgeben und die CPU unbedingt übertakten, aber nimmst langsamen Ram?


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2020)

Optiki schrieb:


> Und das Netzteil findest du gut? Gibt es für den Preis keine sinnvollere Alternative?



Das Netzteil ist viel zu teuer aber ums Geld scheint es ja nicht zu gehen.


----------

